# Was sind eure liebsten Spielegenres?



## RyzA (8. April 2019)

Hallo!


Ich möchte mal eine Umfrage zum Thema starten. 
Meine Lieblingsgenres sind: 3D Shooter, RPGs, Strategiespiele (Echtzeit) & Simulationen.
Was sind eure?


----------



## Johnny05 (8. April 2019)

Hauptsächlich RPG's , Strategiespiele oder gerne mal das ein oder andere MMO ( ist leider nicht aufgeführt , deswegen "andere") . Shooter mal nach Lust und Laune .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2019)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich RPG's , Strategiespiele oder gerne mal das ein oder andere MMO ( ist leider nicht aufgeführt , deswegen "andere") .


 Sorry.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. April 2019)

X RPG, Simulation und Adventures Hauptsächlich  gelegentlich mal 3D Shooter oder Rennspiele


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2019)

Es wurde jetzt noch freundlicher Weise vom Mod Ion, welchen ich angeschrieben hatte, "MMOs" hinzugefügt.


----------



## SaPass (8. April 2019)

Wie soll ich denn Path of Exile oder Diablo 3 einordnen? Zumindest für mich sind das keine RPGs.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn Path of Exile oder Diablo 3 einordnen? Zumindest für mich sind das keine RPGs.


"Hack n Slay" vielleicht. Aber kann man auch zu den RPGs zählen.
Sind ja RPGs mit hohen Action Anteil.


----------



## Elistaer (8. April 2019)

Meine sind Simulation (Wirtschaft, Bau, usw) RTS, 3D Shooter, aber auch RPG und ein paar MMOs. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (15. April 2019)

Action Adventure wie z.B. Tomb Raider, Uncharted oder Assassin‘s Creed.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. April 2019)

RPG, Strategiespiele, Taktikspiele, Wirtschaftssims... egal, hauptsache rundenbasiert.


----------



## Hoopster (26. April 2019)

RTS, Simulationen und gerne mal ein Rennspiel


----------

